# Aggressive wake up call at Cocklawburn, Northumberland.



## Guy (Aug 8, 2014)

We stayed at a wild camp site at Cocklawburn beach which is on the POI, that i have heard many people before saying they had stayed there without problem. I was talking to Yorkslass whom we met the other day who had also just stayed there.
Beautiful site with great views and easy access to the beach. However, at 8am we had a very loud banging on our motorhome, when i emerged i was greeted by a very angry farmer plus two other males sat in the vehicle he was with. I got the "you're not allowed to park here and its a SSSI. I never want to see you here overnight again he added.
Now even though we know the sign he said was there, (which i genuinely did not see as its just over the cattle grid but set back) does not lawfully mean you can not stay there no matter how its worded, the last thing any of us want is a aggressive confrontation first thing in the morning, or at any time.
Has anybody else had knockings on their door or been told they can not stay there or are we unlucky to be the first.


----------



## maingate (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the sign you talk about. I put the photo on here some time ago but have stayed there without problems a few times since.




The farmer is talking rubbish. I would ignore this sign, it has no legal basis. The SSSI designation is an illegal method of trying to control areas without resorting to expensive legal processes. Hundreds of miles of our coastline have been designated SSSI and it is a national scandal.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 9, 2014)

yes a definite case of using threatening behavior ,especially with him having two of his mates with him. a 999 call would not have been out of order here .of course you could always have elaborated on his threats aswell, its called poetic licence ,even the police use it at times .


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 9, 2014)

Of course, in a rural area you may find that the Police may have more sympathy with the local Landowner / Farmer

- just saying...


----------



## nomad-col (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, I stayed there at the far end a couple of weeks ago without any trouble. It was at the far (southern) end where I parked and there was also a caravan which looked as though it had been there for a few days
Colin


----------



## TWS (Aug 9, 2014)

I agree call the police & record their rant if possible !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 9, 2014)

The unenforceable sign doesn't appear to say no overnight parking. In a motor home, I don't believe you are camping.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 9, 2014)

An SSI designation does not mean a ban on parking overnight.  It is a management plan between the land owners and Natural England.   We have a site under tenancy each summer on an SSI in the dunes at Haverigg (Duddon Estury SS!) in that plan as well as managing the site, grazing etc. we have permission for 10 tents and 5 caravans plus 10 other cars.   E also have permission to maintain the 1.8 km access road over another part of the site.

Millom Council have a ban on motor vehicles on the dune land they control but their control ends at our access gate.  

It is anti motorhome raising its head again on the OP


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 9, 2014)

An SSI designation does not mean a ban on parking overnight.  It is a management plan between the land owners and Natural England.   We have a site under tenancy each summer on an SSI in the dunes at Haverigg (Duddon Estury SS!) in that plan as well as managing the site, grazing etc. we have permission for 10 tents and 5 caravans plus 10 other cars.   We also have permission to maintain the 1.8 km access road over another part of the site.

Millom Council have a bylaw ban on motor vehicles on the dune land they control but their control ends at our access gate.  Motor vehicles regularly park in that area of dune near the rugby club.

It is anti motorhome raising its head again on the OP


----------



## coolasluck (Aug 9, 2014)

I know that if someone bangs on my van in such a way, that would make me flip,there are ways to knock on your door and ways to show manners,i couldnt give a crap who he was with he wouldnt be doing it again afterwards.
One thing i cant stand and thats rudeness and bullies. I can only hope he tries it again with someone like me who would put the t**t in his place.Sorry but i have never put up with bullies and have never done scared lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 9, 2014)

coolasluck said:


> I know that if someone bangs on my van in such a way, that would make me flip,there are ways to knock on your door and ways to show manners,i couldnt give a crap who he was with he wouldnt be doing it again afterwards.
> One thing i cant stand and thats rudeness and bullies. I can only hope he tries it again with someone like me who would put the t**t in his place.Sorry but i have never put up with bullies and have never done scared lol



Yeah, and with your track record on the games front I wouldn't fancy your trigger finger either if you were cross!  :lol-061: :bow:


----------



## coolasluck (Aug 9, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yeah, and with your track record on the games front I wouldn't fancy your trigger finger either if you were cross!  :lol-061: :bow:




lol I am now retired with far more important things to do,but i could be persuaded to challenge that bullying farmer to a duel


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 10, 2014)

when we stayed overnight there was another van near us an one down the road. may be he didn"t fancy facing up to more than one at a time.


----------



## kernewek (Aug 10, 2014)

We were spectating at a car rally last year; after spending the night on a small site, our friends and ourselves set off early am to bag a good spectating spot, in a local car park. We were just getting a brew on when an angry farmer appeared, hammered on our friend's van door, wrenched it open and started a tirade of abuse. He would not believe that we had not overnighted, continued to rant and rave, then threw the van door shut, threatening to return within the hour to move us on. We related our tale to a fellow spectator later in the day who turned out to be an off duty policeman; his advice was report it - intimidating behaviour like that is not to be tolerated.


----------



## richardstubbs (Aug 10, 2014)

kernewek said:


> We were spectating at a car rally last year; after spending the night on a small site, our friends and ourselves set off early am to bag a good spectating spot, in a local car park. We were just getting a brew on when an angry farmer appeared, hammered on our friend's van door, wrenched it open and started a tirade of abuse. He would not believe that we had not overnighted, continued to rant and rave, then threw the van door shut, threatening to return within the hour to move us on. We related our tale to a fellow spectator later in the day who turned out to be an off duty policeman; his advice was report it - intimidating behaviour like that is not to be tolerated.



Did you report it?


----------



## Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

I would like to add that i was not scared of his ranting and in no way was i quiet about it. My point is when out in the motorhome the last thing anyone wants is confrontation, no matter how illegal the signs put up are.
I am just making people aware that there is a possibility of this happening again. 
I was parked at the spot near where the ice cream van parks. Maybe further down the end of the track would be a quieter spot.


----------



## TTSC (Aug 12, 2014)

kernewek said:


> He would not believe that we had not overnighted, continued to rant and rave, then threw the van door shut, threatening to return within the hour to move us on.



Easy to say after the event, and much harder to do at the time, but if he was so convinced you had overnighted could you have persuaded him to put his hand on your bonnet to discover the engine compartment was not stone cold.   

Have to admit this is all starting to worry me,  80% of of future van's use will be just me (_50-mumble female_) accompanied by dog . . .


----------



## jann (Aug 12, 2014)

We have stopped there a couple of times this year without problems. There were no signs where we were. We drove as far as we could to the last car park. There was a gate after that.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 12, 2014)

coolasluck said:


> I know that if someone bangs on my van in such a way, that would make me flip,there are ways to knock on your door and ways to show manners,i couldnt give a crap who he was with he wouldnt be doing it again afterwards.
> One thing i cant stand and thats rudeness and bullies. I can only hope he tries it again with someone like me who would put the t**t in his place.Sorry but i have never put up with bullies and have never done scared lol



I would also flip if someone banged on my door and after I finished with him I would set her indoors on him. Lol.


----------



## kernewek (Aug 12, 2014)

richardstubbs said:


> Did you report it?



Well, no! Although some of us dismissed his rants, one of our party was very uncomfortable and asked if we could move. We did, and found an equally brilliantly viewing point, with a high bank to spectate from. We brewed up, sat on our rugs enjoying the sunshine when lo and behold, the same blue pickup screeched to a halt - window wound down - 'I see you've moved yourselves'. 'Yes Mr B (we had discovered his name by now) we have'. 'And I own that land too!' he bellowed. We smiled sweetly, and said 'Mr B, we have moved, do you mind if we park here?'. He grumpily conceded it might be OK and drove off. 200m down the road, the pickup stopped, more bellowing ensued, and Mr B proceeded to bellow at everyone parked up at the side of the road for the mile or so. It was hilarious - from our viewpoint we monitored every stop. We later found out that he is notorious for this every year at the rally, and even yells at people walking on his land, perfectly legally. What is even more hilarious is that his daughter competes in the rally!!! It was the next day when the policeman gave his advice, but to be honest, we just wanted to enjoy the rest of the rally. We did however report it to the rally organisers - also suggested by the policeman.


----------



## groyne (Aug 13, 2014)

If you are parked legally, just suggest either they phone the police, or you will.


----------



## jake (Aug 13, 2014)

groyne said:


> If you are parked legally, just suggest either they phone the police, or you will.



Simple & sensible,


----------



## kernewek (Aug 17, 2014)

TTSC said:


> Easy to say after the event, and much harder to do at the time, but if he was so convinced you had overnighted could you have persuaded him to put his hand on your bonnet to discover the engine compartment was not stone cold.
> 
> Have to admit this is all starting to worry me,  80% of of future van's use will be just me (_50-mumble female_) accompanied by dog . . .



I think if invited to do so, he was determined that he was right, and would not have wanted to risk being proved wrong.
Please do not worry - this is the only incident we have ever encountered. I also wild camp, lone female with 2 dogs and enjoy every trip. Bit ironic that only problem was when I had a male to protect me... ouch! That hurt to admit that!


----------



## dots46 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guy said:


> We stayed at a wild camp site at Cocklawburn beach which is on the POI, that i have heard many people before saying they had stayed there without problem. I was talking to Yorkslass whom we met the other day who had also just stayed there.
> Beautiful site with great views and easy access to the beach. However, at 8am we had a very loud banging on our motorhome, when i emerged i was greeted by a very angry farmer plus two other males sat in the vehicle he was with. I got the "you're not allowed to park here and its a SSSI. I never want to see you here overnight again he added.
> Now even though we know the sign he said was there, (which i genuinely did not see as its just over the cattle grid but set back) does not lawfully mean you can not stay there no matter how its worded, the last thing any of us want is a aggressive confrontation first thing in the morning, or at any time.
> Has anybody else had knockings on their door or been told they can not stay there or are we unlucky to be the first.



Oh yeah,I can beat that.  Wolferton near Sandringham last month.  Police and palace security came a  knocking!


----------



## TTSC (Aug 18, 2014)

kernewek said:


> Please do not worry - this is the only incident we have ever encountered. I also wild camp, lone female with 2 dogs and enjoy every trip. Bit ironic that only problem was when I had a male to protect me... ouch! That hurt to admit that!



Thanks Kernewek :}   
I've learnt SO much from forums bow:genuflects ... thank you all)  but you're right, it is too easy to get worried when probably for every one person who shares a potential problem to forewarn others there are dozens having such a great time they feel no need to write about it online.


----------

